# Maryland State Field Championships



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a reminder that the Maryland State Outdoor field championships will be held the weekend of August 23 and 24th. Guest are welcome as are MAA shooters. You can register at the shoot but please sign up by 8:00am on the Saturday. We also have forms so you can preregister. Hope to see many of you at Anne Arundel Archers in Crofton Maryland. Hopefully our newest PRO RANDY HINKLEMAN will grace us with his presence.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Randy will be there:wink:

As will Nino and I....

I am thinking you are going to have a WONDERFUL turn out.....:thumb:

Just keep lots of water on the course so that BOWGOD can wash is butt whipping down....:boink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Randy will be there:wink:
> 
> As will Nino and I....
> 
> ...



LOL and you better pack at least an extra 12 pack so you can drown your sorrows afterward


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stop trying so hard......

How did you shoot this weekend........:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop trying so hard......
> 
> How did you shoot this weekend........:wink:


:zip:i don't want to talk about this week end i made way too many changes to my set up in the last 36 hours today was just ugly, but at least i'm man enough to admit it. it won't go down like that in 2 weeks though i promise:wink:


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

After a long 4 month break with out shooting my bow I'm ready to come back. I plan on being there. Shot the marked/unmarked this past weekend. A little disappointed by the turn out for a State championship, but felt great to be back out there shooting. See ya im a couple weeks.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be there as well. Couple more weeks of practice and I'll be ready to rock (or hit some rocks with missed arrows).

Like Sean - I was disappointed about the low turnout for the State 3D Marked and Unmarked Championships. At least I had a great time with everyone and my wife shot her best score ever. The last 6 targets were a little bit of a rush to get finished (4 of us shot 6 or 7 targets in less than 15 minutes) but the judge had set the clock on us and we had to finish.

See everyone at AAA.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Let's hope it's 'cos everyone is switching over to field archery... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Need shooter numbers*

:embara:I am trying to get a semi total of shooters that are planning on attending this weekend. The MAA seems to have let the ball drop. I would like to get some kind of head count before you all come just to make sure we have enough food and stuff. No need to give names unless you want just an idea of the numbers. Thanks Ed Bowen


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I guess I'll be there...............from what I hear Shane (the shooter) wills and at least Bobby P form out west will be there. 

I will try and drag McCutcheon along, and I hear that OBT will be there, but given his track record I wouldn't plan on seeing him!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck guys hope yall all shoot good!!!!!! I got a work day at my range to get ready for our annual in a few weeks and those targets aint gonna rebuild themsleves!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Good luck guys hope yall all shoot good!!!!!! I got a work day at my range to get ready for our annual in a few weeks and those targets aint gonna rebuild themsleves!!!!!


I'd stay home too if I just posted a 45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there.. Bring an umby.. :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'd stay home too if I just posted a 45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You dont want me to come cause well now that Nats is over no more takin it easy on your sorry behind!!!! I strayed from a good setup and paid for it but one bad round was enough to send me back to old faithful and the next time we meet your @$$ is grass!!!!!

Consider your mojo taken!!!!! You are like Bigfoot heck mabey you are Bigfoot but the experts/PRo's cant handle you so its up to a no name to find your weakness(mabey an ice cream sandwich or ambey a hotdog) and prove you can be beaten and by a Joe and a no name joe at that!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Me and Jay will be there.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll be there.. Bring an umby.. :darkbeer:


I will NOT shoot in the rain!!!!



X Hunter said:


> You dont want me to come cause well now that Nats is over no more takin it easy on your sorry behind!!!! I strayed from a good setup and paid for it but one bad round was enough to send me back to old faithful and the next time we meet your @$$ is grass!!!!!!!!



Waaaa waaaa waaa............are you gonna shoot that same tired old terd forever???? I see it now.............in 15 years when you're my age you still be totin' that blueberry C3!!! Sometimes it's time to cut the ambilical cord and change with the times!!



X Hunter said:


> Consider your mojo taken!!!!! You are like Bigfoot heck mabey you are Bigfoot but the experts/PRo's cant handle you so its up to a no name to find your weakness(mabey an ice cream sandwich or ambey a hotdog) and prove you can be beaten and by a Joe and a no name joe at that!!!


MOJO............I have no MOJO...........all luck!!! As far as you being a no name......I think you started to build a name for yourself earlier this year and thenmg: you could be the Sergio Garcia of archery!!!



blondstar said:


> Me and Jay will be there.


I'll bring your stuff!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I will NOT shoot in the rain!!!!


Geez.. yer starting to sound like One archer I know...  

Perhaps Fay will grant us our wish and move past without bringing the rains.. I sure hope so.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Plans changed.....

I know of a few people that will not be there now.....myself, Nino, Bowgod....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plans changed.....
> 
> I know of a few people that will not be there now.....myself, Nino, Bowgod....


Oh, I'll still go, cause the go cart track is only minutes away!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh, I'll still go, cause the go cart track is only minutes away!!!


Heck.. bring yer race car.. the strip is even closer.... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd love to come down and shoot it. I'm very disapointed that I can't make this one because it's so close.

I'm booked up the entire weekend, and can't get out of it.

I have the Trykon XL all set up, and sighted in for hunting, but I'd love to try the Ultramag on a course and see what I could do with it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Waaaa waaaa waaa............are you gonna shoot that same tired old terd forever???? I see it now.............in 15 years when you're my age you still be totin' that blueberry C3!!! Sometimes it's time to cut the ambilical cord and change with the times!!
> 
> 
> 
> MOJO............I have no MOJO...........all luck!!! As far as you being a no name......I think you started to build a name for yourself earlier this year and thenmg: you could be the Sergio Garcia of archery!!!


Hey that bow is only 3 years old!!!!:tongue: Change with the times your the one shooting two cams!!!! Send those things back to the 80's where they belong!!!!!

I am a no name joe all the way atleast until I prove myself in battle which hasnt happend yetukey:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think you started to build a name for yourself earlier this year and thenmg: you could be the Sergio Garcia of archery!!!


OUCH!!!!!!!!

That'll leave a mark.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DarrinM said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> That'll leave a mark.....


You mean it exposes his insceurities if my competition!!!!:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> You mean it exposes his insceurities if my competition!!!!:tongue:


If you ain't comin, you really don't present any competition now, do ya.. :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> If you ain't comin, you really don't present any competition now, do ya.. :noidea:


I dont need to be there it all in the mental game!!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plans changed.....
> 
> I know of a few people that will not be there now.....myself, Nino, Bowgod....


WHat!! Who chickened out first BH or Bowgod survey says....tbc:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plans changed.....
> 
> I know of a few people that will not be there now.....myself, Nino, Bowgod....



:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> WHat!! Who chickened out first BH or Bowgod survey says....tbc:wink:


Your buddy from WV...he may say otherwise but I still have the PM.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> :chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


Of all people.....

Chicken....nobody chickened out....

and you hush...or I will come shoot a half and take you down.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Of all people.....
> 
> Chicken....nobody chickened out....
> 
> and you hush...or I will come shoot a half and take you down.:wink:


Let me venture a guess - BG lost his driver's license (for reasons beyond the scope of this thread :wink: ) and BH doesn't have a ride. :tongue:

J/K - the real reason is that BH & BG are having a private tournament, for some "serious" crispys, with Nino as the "official scorekeeper".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Of all people.....
> 
> Chicken....nobody chickened out....
> 
> and you hush...or I will come shoot a half and take you down.:wink:


I'll be there and I'll shoot, 

Just remember no match is to tuff if the handicap is enough. 

why can't ya come???? :noidea:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> You mean it exposes his insceurities if my competition!!!!:tongue:


The what of your what????? Your not smart enough to try and go deep on us!!!



X Hunter said:


> I dont need to be there it all in the mental game!!!!:wink::tongue:


Mental game???? When did you get one of those???



Bees said:


> I'll be there and I'll shoot,
> 
> Just remember no match is to tuff if the handicap is enough.
> 
> why can't ya come???? :noidea:


THey will both be there!!! They are archeraholics and cannot stay away from the chance at that perfect 560!!! Unless it's raining!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> THey will both be there!!! They are archeraholics and cannot stay away from the chance at that perfect 560!!! Unless it's raining!!!


Survey says.......*X*


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The what of your what????? Your not smart enough to try and go deep on us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont under estimate my brain power!!!!:tongue:

I ordered on after indoor nats and it should be here any day now!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> dont under estimate my brain power!!!!:tongue:
> 
> I ordered on after indoor nats and it should be here any day now!!!!!:wink:


Stop comparing yourself to Franklin Counties finest :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> WHat!! Who chickened out first BH or Bowgod survey says....tbc:wink:


I'll confess, due to money issues here at home i had to call it off for the time being. we will still have a little showdown, but it is going to have to come at a later date when i can afford to shoot. money is so tight with all the hunts we have booked that i haven't been able to afford shooting anywhere (not even hagerstown) since the corn shoot


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop comparing yourself to Franklin Counties finest :doh:


hey just cause were in the backwoods dont mean we dont know chemistry!!!:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> hey just cause were in the backwoods dont mean we dont know chemistry!!!:wink:


We ain't talkin bout distillation here ya know... :nono: :chortle: :zip: :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Good Luck to all of you this weekend. I will be a short distance away (@ 5 miles )...in Millersville......*WORKING!*


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good Luck to all of you this weekend. I will be a short distance away (@ 5 miles )...in Millersville......*WORKING!*


You've gotta quit that working BS!!!!

It interferes with play time!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You've gotta quit that working BS!!!!
> 
> It interferes with play time!!!


I hear ya. Unfortunately it is necessary for things like food (although I have plenty of reserve )...shelter...and a few other items.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good Luck to all of you this weekend. I will be a short distance away (@ 5 miles )...in Millersville......*WORKING!*


You should be ashamed af yourself. Oh well how about shooting on Sunday only??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, it's after 5 PM here on the east coast and no word from the shoot yet. :sad:

Would really like to know how our neighbors to the north shot today.

Good luck to all!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, it's after 5 PM here on the east coast and no word from the shoot yet. :sad:
> 
> Would really like to know how our neighbors to the north shot today.
> 
> Good luck to all!


It was a beautiful day for shooting, though the crowd was a bit less than I anticipated... most are on their way home, but I do know a few scores... 

I shot my average.. which is average...  Hinkey shot a 555, I think, Pennysdad shot a 538 or 539, Blondstar shot a better score than BeeS or I, and BeeS shot a 515, I think. :wink: Bobby P shot a 542, and I didn't keep score for our group or hear all our scores, but my 513 was surely the lowest among em..  :lol:

Shot with Xpuncher, DKN and Jim(don't know if Jim's an AT'r) X'y shot well, DKN came on strong at the end.. :thumb:

Tomorrow is another day.. I'll pick up a few on the Hunter targets.. :tongue: :cheers:

A big thanks to Rattleman and his team of worker bees that had the course in most excellent shape.. I have shot there this summer a few times and this is the best I've seen the course yet. Many of the targets had been rebuilt, the trails and paths were in great shape, considering all the rain we've had this summer, there was breakfast, water in a few places on the course and food for the break or after the shoot. All in all, a great shoot today, except for my score.. :chortle: :wink: :cheers:

Thanks AAA.. great job, look forward to tomorrow. :thumb: :first: :archer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

glad to hear the rains held off for MD.... and thanks for the updates 

Sticky !! :wink: "we'll" give the others time to get home before we start to heckl and jeckl .....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> glad to hear the rains held off for MD.... and thanks for the updates
> 
> Sticky !! :wink: "we'll" give the others time to get home before we start to heckl and jeckl .....


:chortle: Well, some may be stayin away from home, but most should be well into the bottle by now.. :chortle: :wink:

Tomorrow I'll get more scores, if I can. The weather was real nice today, gonna be a tad warmer tomorrow, but I think the rain has been kept at bay. :thumb: :whoo: :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update. There's not but one thing I can think of that I had rather be doing than being out there with you guys. And that would be "entertaining my grand-daughter and family". They en-route from their summer in CT to their home in Atlanta. Having a great time, but you guys have really been on my mind. Did get a chance to fling a few arrows today while Naomi took her afternoon napm :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

By the way Hinkys 555 was the highest in PRO division.:wink:
Magrogin shot a 551, Chris Johnson had a 545 and I had a 531 with an arrow that kinda got away and is somewhere in the weeds Lets just say my quiver is lighter tonight.
Thanks to the MAA for registration and all that attended. Tomorrow is the hunter round and hopefully all that shot today and a couple more will show up and shoot.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> By the way Hinkys 555 was the highest in PRO division.:wink:
> Magrogin shot a 551, Chris Johnson had a 545 and I had a 531 with an arrow that kinda got away and is somewhere in the weeds Lets just say my quiver is lighter tonight.
> Thanks to the MAA for registration and all that attended. Tomorrow is the hunter round and hopefully all that shot today and a couple more will show up and shoot.


That was pretty obvious????


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> That was pretty obvious????


Think SO????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sticky WINS!!!*

(his class)  :wink: :darkbeer:

I want to thank Anne Arundel Archers and the Md Archery Association for hosting a fine state field shoot this weekend.. it was a great shoot, good people, well organized, the range was in awesome condition and everything pretty much went off without a hitch.. I think.. :lol: :wink:

Darned shame more of you didn't show up to give me some competition.. :chortle: :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> (his class)  :wink: :darkbeer:
> 
> I want to thank Anne Arundel Archers and the Md Archery Association for hosting a fine state field shoot this weekend.. it was a great shoot, good people, well organized, the range was in awesome condition and everything pretty much went off without a hitch.. I think.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Darned shame more of you didn't show up to give me some competition.. :chortle: :noidea:


Remember what you said about your new avatar. Just make it bigger then life.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Remember what you said about your new avatar. Just make it bigger then life.


:chortle: Yes.. I'm gonna work on that later.. :wink: :zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats Sticky...........................

Also Congrats to Mike Leiter!!! As always, it was my pleasure to shoot with one of the GREATEST field shooters of ALL TIME!!!! 

Congrats also to Young Jedi and Tom C. for winning the AMFS and SPMFS classes respectively...... BOTH IN SHOOT OFFS!!!

Great shootin also to BOWPRK and BOBBY P. for making those two work for it!!!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Thnx. AAA!*

It was a great shoot, and weekend! Course was great, we had lots of fun, and a great weekend! Nice avatar, STICKY, congrats!!! Hey Bee's sorry I missed ya, when you flew away! You missed Sticky's moment of glory!! LOL!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great shooting to all.....and congrats STICKY :clap:

Now I hear that Md has a PRO that is a little bus rider......:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> It was a great shoot, and weekend! Course was great, we had lots of fun, and a great weekend! Nice avatar, STICKY, congrats!!! Hey Bee's sorry I missed ya, when you flew away! You missed Sticky's moment of glory!! LOL!!


Jay, nice seeing you and Lisa again, 

I am glad Sticky won his class,..... but he didn't get this back


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't forget to congratulate Nelson Mengel for setting a new State Record in the BHFS class with with a 543 in the field round (previous record was 540). He is a great guy to shoot with.

I had a great time - still a lot for me to learn but I am getting there. Ed and crew did a great job on the range.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great shooting to all.....and congrats STICKY :clap:
> 
> Now I hear that Md has a PRO that is a little bus rider......:wink:


W.L.A.

























Window Lickers Annonymous


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that worked so hard for a great state shoot!!

Congrats to my hubby he took 2nd in MFS, great job you are my hero!

Some other scores Susan W took 1st for WFS, Brittney, first place for YA, Faye W took 2nd. Great shooting to all that was there!!

Sticky congrats, nice job!

Bees you missed the hat and feather and fishnets!:wink:

ED and the gang at AAA thanks again!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> Thanks to everyone that worked so hard for a great state shoot!!
> 
> Congrats to my hubby he took 2nd in MFS, great job you are my hero!
> 
> ...


ya know


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Pics? I got pics... :tongue: :lol:

Have been swamped, no chance to get em loaded up.. but tonite I'll get a few posted.. didn't take many, but.. I did get a few.. :wink: :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

There was some great shooting this weekend.. All those mentioned, and more.. a new stata bhfs record, I think an new youth record or two perhaps (male and female), I heard one almost shot a point shy of a perfect score on Sunday's hunter round, a ton of archers shot very well for the two days. Unfortunately I wasn't one of em.. :chortle: There were also quite a few guest shooters that came out to support the States.. thanks to all of you and congrats to everyone that shot up the course this weekend... :cheers: :77:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> There was some great shooting this weekend.. All those mentioned, and more.. a new stata bhfs record, I think an new youth record or two perhaps (male and female), I heard one almost shot a point shy of a perfect score on Sunday's hunter round, a ton of archers shot very well for the two days. Unfortunately I wasn't one of em.. :chortle: There were also quite a few guest shooters that came out to support the States.. thanks to all of you and congrats to everyone that shot up the course this weekend... :cheers: :77:


Sticky I know the feeling there are a lot of great shooters out there and then there is me and you setting the pace for all the B shooters everywhere, 
What's next???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> Sticky I know the feeling there are a lot of great shooters out there and then there is me and you setting the pace for all the B shooters everywhere,
> What's next???


Looks like we're gonna have to be movin on up soon, eh? :noidea: :lol: But.. uptown is soo crowded.. :frusty: :chortle:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Looks like we're gonna have to be movin on up soon, eh? :noidea: :lol: But.. uptown is soo crowded.. :frusty: :chortle:


don't know what is the cut off from B to A ?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> don't know what is the cut off from B to A ?


519 is the top of B.. from there it's all A's (or AA's).. :lol: :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Bees said:


> don't know what is the cut off from B to A ?


Don't know what it is for guests


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Bees said:


> don't know what is the cut off from B to A ?


Cut off is 519. A class is 520-539. AA 540 and up.
Hey sticky looks like your coming on up to play if you keep it up.:wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey bee's*

I am pretty sure GUESTS, were allowed to stay for the awards?? You really didn't need to buzz off so abruptly!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> I am pretty sure GUESTS, were allowed to stay for the awards?? You really didn't need to buzz off so abruptly!!


I had work back at the hive. Seems they can't get along without me. 

congrates to you to. so where are the pictures???


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*543 is awesome!*

That is an awesome score, with pins! Or with a scope, (for me)! Great job! Congrats, on breaking the record!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*???*

I thought the QUEEN, took care of the hive?? It was nice seeing you! I always have a great time with ya! Hope to seeya soon! My Queen says, that Mayberry is having a Md. State animal round, Sept. 7. Maybe we will seeya there?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> I thought the QUEEN, took care of the hive?? It was nice seeing you! I always have a great time with ya! Hope to seeya soon! My Queen says, that Mayberry is having a Md. State animal round, Sept. 7. Maybe we will seeya there?


I could buzz over there and see if there are any technical diffuclties :zip: count me in your group and bring sticky. 
Now what's an animal round?:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok.. the server finally let me in long enough to get some pics.. though it could take a while for me to get this post posted.. :chortle:

Here are a couple of the group gathering to get the lowdown on the assignments for the day's shooting.....


















Looks like even archers got a little Cap'n in em.. :noidea: :chortle: :wink:










A group of top female archers... :thumb:










The MD Archery Queen.. not sure how that happened.. she ain't even from MD!! :chortle: :wink: Really likin the headgear.. :thumb: :wink:










Some of the many award recipients.. :cheers:

































AAA's young Jedi... 









and of course, the Queen and King.. :lol: :thumb: Great shootin Jay.. :cheers: (notice.. the Cap'n in him.. )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I could buzz over there and see if there are any technical diffuclties :zip: count me in your group and bring sticky.
> Now what's an animal round?:embara:


Geez.... we gotta teach you EVERYTHING? :noidea: :chortle:

I have no idea.. never shot one.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Geez.... we gotta teach you EVERYTHING? :noidea: :chortle:
> 
> I have no idea.. never shot one.. :set1_thinking:



well first time for everything.. we might like animal round..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> well first time for everything.. we might like animal round..


Do we get to eat our kills? :noidea: If so, count me in.. my freezer's gettin empty! :mg:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*That's a given!*

Bringin Sticky, that is! I've never shot one either! But it seems like the thing to do! Should be a lot of fun, tryin to muttle through! I'm sure Sticky will keep us inline, and show us the ropes! We are already looking foreward to shooting the Nationals at Mechanicsberg next year. You have to shoot an animal round there. So we need to get familiar with shooting it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> (his class)  :wink: :darkbeer:
> 
> I want to thank Anne Arundel Archers and the Md Archery Association for hosting a fine state field shoot this weekend.. it was a great shoot, good people, well organized, the range was in awesome condition and everything pretty much went off without a hitch.. I think.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Darned shame more of you didn't show up to give me some competition.. :chortle: :noidea:


Congrats Sticky! :thumbs_up Way to go. I was with you all in spirit.



WVDBLLUNG said:


> Don't forget to congratulate Nelson Mengel for setting a new State Record in the BHFS class with with a 543 in the field round (previous record was 540). He is a great guy to shoot with.


Congratulations there Mongrel!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Congrats Sticky! :thumbs_up Way to go. I was with you all in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations there Mongrel!!!


Thanks Jerry, we missed you man, wish you could have made it.. :nod:



pennysdad said:


> Bringin Sticky, that is! I've never shot one either! But it seems like the thing to do! Should be a lot of fun, tryin to muttle through! I'm sure Sticky will keep us inline, and show us the ropes! We are already looking foreward to shooting the Nationals at Mechanicsberg next year. You have to shoot an animal round there. So we need to get familiar with shooting it.


We'll see.. I have a potential conflict that day, gotta see how it wrings out.. it's hunting season.. work party down on the shore that weekend. I'm hopin I can get a long day in Saturday and then be free on Sunday to shoot.. :noidea: You're right though, I gotta learn how to shoot them critters.. :mg: :lol:


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Jerry,wish you had made it brother! It was a great weekend,Ed and crew did a great job on the range, and i got to shoot with a great group of guys! I think BOWPRK set me straight on the 550 thing------- I just have to keep my head out of my ***** for 7 more shots and maybe i can find one!!!!!! Wish more shooters would have turned out though! Anyway i had a great time and HINKY really is the man !!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe a beer truck and some hooters girls at each target might have been nice!


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Speaking of beer truck I think Rattleman (Ed) has got some beer bringing to the FITA field state shoot on Monday the the 1st.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

dncx said:


> Maybe a beer truck and some hooters girls at each target might have been nice!


Right, like you could handle a hot HOOTERS girl. I thought you wanted to keep your head out of your @*%. 


xpuncher said:


> Speaking of beer truck I think Rattleman (Ed) has got some beer bringing to the FITA field state shoot on Monday the the 1st.:darkbeer:


After Sundays scores I think we need to forget the beer and go straight for the HARD stuff.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

dncx said:


> Jerry,wish you had made it brother! It was a great weekend,Ed and crew did a great job on the range, and i got to shoot with a great group of guys! I think BOWPRK set me straight on the 550 thing------- I just have to keep my head out of my ***** for 7 more shots and maybe i can find one!!!!!! Wish more shooters would have turned out though! Anyway i had a great time and HINKY really is the man !!!!!!! :darkbeer:


Just wasn't in the cards this year. Everytime I say 'I'll be there' something comes up.  In the future I'll keep my mouth shut ahead of time. 

Yep, Ed and the folks at AAA always do a great job. One of my favorite shooting destinations. :tongue:

Keeping your head out of the 'posterior maximus' is one consistent remark I've heard from good shooters over the years. Lotta truth in that remark. You're very close to your goal of 550. One suggestion...don't turn into a job getting there. Keep it fun and enjoy.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

we still have some season left,maybe i can catch up with you guys soon!


----------

